# GSD Mix?



## mdumond99 (Mar 1, 2019)

I rescued my boy back in May 2018 at 8 months old, the shelter believed he was a shepherd mix and came from Massachusetts. Any thoughts on what else he could be mixed with? I've heard people say he looks like a Black Mouth Cur or a Belgian Malinois, and even some bully breed?


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

a bully breed would be my guess. If you really want to know, get a dna test.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

He’s very handsome. Boxer or ridgeback.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

He is very handsome, but I see little or no Shepherd. He looks like a Boxer cross, maybe some Pit, possibly some Lab? 
I agree, do a DNA test if you are really curious.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Very handsome - I see ridgeback to


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

First thought - pit.


----------



## Chuck94! (Feb 8, 2018)

I see a lot of what other people are saying: pit, bully, boxer, etc. He's handsome!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

middleofnowhere said:


> First thought - pit.


Most likely as Rhodesian Ridge Backs are pretty much contained in their own gene pool and don't roam the streets.


----------



## Kazel (Nov 29, 2016)

I think some people forget that there are other blocky headed dogs besides pits. Up north I've seen a lot of cur mixed puppies and even ridgeback mixes. With the whole designer dog craze breeding any dog even a mutt and selling the puppies for 200+ has become super common and as such so have Rare/less common breed mixes.

A lot of those puppies the end up in shelters/resold because a lot of people are getting dogs they can't or don't want to handle. What kind of traits does he have?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

It is popular down south to mix Curs with Pit or to call a tan Pit with a black muzzle a Cur. Not too many other breeds have blocky heads that aren't Pit derivatives or mixes. I see Pit mix too.


----------



## atomic (Mar 28, 2016)

I second what most of the other responses claim - a bully breed of some sort possibly with black mouth cur or who knows. I don’t see any shepherd, I’ve met a number of pits with erect ears. He is a handsome dog and appears very athletic and well put together.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Those are pit ears. They can be wonderfully all over the place like that. And the shape..I'd go with pit mix. I second cur in there as well.

Where did he come from? That can give you hints about popular mixes from an area. How big is he?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I used Embark to test both of my shelter mixes. I was very happy with the results. It is the most expensive, but IMO, best test. Embark keeps making improvements in the test.

I always thought my small, hound looking, dog was a beagle/JRT mix. People who commented on his breeds always said, "Beagle, JRT, Brittany." His results came in yesterday. He is 67.3% Beagle, 13.1% Pomeranian, 10.3% Pekingese, and 9.3% Chow.

Embark also tests for 170 some genetic health issues. My hound is clear of everything Embark tests for. He is a carrier of, but not affected by, wide angle glaucoma. They even highlighted the health issues that are specific to his breeds - which he does not have.

I was impressed they were able to narrow him down to 4 breeds. He was a SC shelter puppy. Could have been anything. I was also pleased with my Shepherd's results. She is 74% GSD. I won't tell the rest, because one day, I'm going to make y'all guess. She is a small percentage of 2 other breeds. She was clear/or not a carrier of any of the health issues. I was especially happy to see that she was not at risk for DM. My previous GSD died of DM.

If you really want to find out what your beautiful pup is, I highly recommend the Embark test. They often offer $20 - $40 discounts. Save your pennies. It's worth it.


----------



## Zeus2018 (Mar 3, 2019)

Maybe a boxer mix. He reminds me of my boxer mix.


----------

